# Netbeans 4.1 --> junit library could not be found ?



## tom g. (4. Jun 2005)

Hallo Forum,

kennt jemand diese Fehlermeldun?

Netbeans 4.1 schreibt seinen .netbeans Ordner bei mir auf ein Netzlaufwerk. Ich melde mich über eine Active Directory an.

Melde ich mich Lokal an, funzt alles.

Ich würde die classe gerne manuel in das Projekt einbinden. Es scheint eine interne NB Klasse zu sein.


Danke fürs lesen.

Tom


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jun 2005)

JUnit dient zum Testen von Java-Klassen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob es standardmäßig an Bord ist, man kann es aber per Update-Funktion "nachrüsten".
Die Geschichte mit NetBeans im Netzwerk hatten wir schon einige Male, aber es fand sich, glaube ich, keine Lösung.


----------



## tom g. (5. Jun 2005)

Hallo L-ectron-X,

habe junit nachinstalliert aber der Fehler bleibt.

Will ich eine neue junit Klasse einbunden (Lösung auf Netbeans.org) sagt NB mir das die junit.xml schon vorhanden ist und bricht ab.

Ich habe jetzt 3.6 wieder auf dem Rechner, damit funzt es.

Kann ich in NB 3.6 source und Class Ordner getrennt angeben?

THX für deine Hilfe.

Tom


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Jun 2005)

Moin tom g.

ich denke, das geht. Muss ich mal auf meiner anderen Kiste gucken, da läuft auch NB 3.6. Aber da komme ich erst morgen ran.


----------



## tom g. (5. Jun 2005)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort L-ectron-X,
schau Morgen abend hier noch mal vorbei.

Man(n) tipper sich  ;-)

Tom


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Jun 2005)

Um bei NetBeans 3.6 das Verzeichnis für die fertig kompilierten Klassen festzulegen, gehst du folgendermaßen vor:
- öffne NetBeans
- klicke im Dateimenü auf _Tools -> Options_
- öffne den auf der linken Seite angezeigten Ordner _Building -> Compiler Types_
- wähle _External Compilation_
Auf der rechten Seite des Fensters sind nun die Einstellungen für das Kompilieren zu sehen. Suche nun den Eintrag _Target_. Dort kannst du den Pfad einsetzen.


----------



## tom g. (6. Jun 2005)

:applaus:


----------

